# Free Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' (DFWAPC Only)



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I did some trimming of my tank last night and I have 5 FULL stems of Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'available to anyone. This plant requires medium/high to high light, nutrient rich substrate, regular fertilizing and co2. In my tank, the top leave have turned a red rust color which is normal. If this plant isn't happy, it will quickly start dropping leaves.

I will be coming to Fort Worth Saturday afternoon and can meet somewhere.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Robert still have any left, because I know a lady that was looking for some.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What I had available is all gone. I still have it in my tank so there will be a next time.


----------

